# New All Aluminum Honda 9.3 HP Electric Conversion



## BobDiode (Apr 16, 2009)

This Conversion would be a Shocker! Especially when using the 16 Horsepower option. http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=905411&page=13


This is what 1056 watts of power will do. Imagine 12 times this power from a 10 pound motor.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4srFXaXpZEI


----------

